# Difficult employer



## Zayets (Jan 1, 2010)

This is a continuation of the "Loosing a job thread"

I went to wrap things up today with my employer and it turned in to a bit of drama.

They phoned me and told me I could pick up my final check and sign for the visa cancellation and the company driver would take me to the bank to cash my check and I would then hand over my passport and labour card to the driver (who is also our PRO) to process the visa cancellation. 

Well when I showed up the driver/PRO was not there and the owner (who is in general a real "hot head") told me I should sign the cancellation papers, give them my passport and labour card and "tomorrow" I should come for the check. I refused to do so and said I needed my passport to cash the check at the bank and pay some bills as I am flying out in a few days..that then I would come back and hand it over. S

o then the owner started huffing and puffing that.."don't you trust me" and "we are not the mafia" (probably siad since I used to live in Russia) and "you are being difficult" but I stood my ground and said politely but firmly that I am not signing the cancellation and handing over my passport/labour card without being paid. He said I should leave the office and that I should come back tomorrow and that they will process my papers and then hand me a check.

Actually at this point I don't even feel confident in being handed a check. I want to cash the check and have the money in my hands before signing anything and handing over my documents. I called the labour office and they said he cannot do what he is doing. 

I don't like to do things this way but It seems I have no recourse but to file a complaint with the labour office at this point. I hope it is the right course of action. If anyone knows something about how to handle this kind of situation then it would be good to get your feedback,


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Go to the police station and ask them to accompany you because they are illegally withholding money from you, in other words they are guilty of theft or at the very least, fraud.

Then see how your employer reacts.


----------



## Zayets (Jan 1, 2010)

I am making a complaint at the labour ministry tomorrow morning. I think a call from their lawyer will move things quickly.


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

Given the clock is ticking I would go with Mr Capp's suggestion.


----------



## Zayets (Jan 1, 2010)

My hat's off to the Labour Ministry, they really did put the pressure on my employer who caved in after their lawyer made just one phone call and in one day they came and gave me my money in cash and were then able to cancel my labour card and then cancel my visa and I was able to make my flight.

Now as for what I have seen quite few of the business people in the Gulf are really dodgey and will string you along, never make a decision and even outright lie and/or cheat if it suits their purpose........now I am not saying these problems don't exist elsewhere or that everyone is bad. however my own experience and also much of what I heard from others is that plenty of people in Dubai are simply fulll of @*&^....and I am glad to have left the UAE because of so many "Time Wasters".

That being said the Emirati's who work at the Labour Ministry where really helpful and did get the result needed so that my employer couldn't cheat me, therefore my advice to anyone who is getting the run around from their employer is to contact the Labour Ministry as they will really stand up for your legal rights.


----------



## The Hero (May 16, 2010)

Congrats on getting things handled!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I've also heard a couple of good stories about the Ministry of Labour setting things right for people who were being messed around by their employers. 

But also you have other cases, for example one of my colleagues (new in the company), my company has not been able to sort out his residence visa because his previous employer is quite dodgy and didn't cancel his visa on time, and now the company is doing very bad, so they've got no money, and things are so messy that my colleague actually had to pay from his own money a fine that had been imposed on this company for not renewing his labour card or something like that (but in any case, an expense that should have been absorbed by the employer and not him), in order to get the visa cancelled and get his passport back. So my friend went to the Ministry of Labour and they said look the fine appears here on the system, and someone has to pay for it, and then only after that, your visa can be cancelled... so basically they didn't care who paid for the fine, as long as it got cleared!

So I think is very hit and miss, my advice would be to be super extra polite with whoever is helping you, if they are not being as helpful as you need them to be, explain yourself again in a calm and polite manner, do not lose it and do not project your frustration on the people at the Ministry of Labour because that will get you nowhere! 

Glad to hear your problem got solved in the end Zayets. Yes you are right, too many dodgy employers in Dubai. But fortunately there is also another side to the coin, my employer for example, wonderful company, wonderful people, with ethics and integrity, take responsibility, and would never mess around with us like that...


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

Zayets said:


> My hat's off to the Labour Ministry, they really did put the pressure on my employer who caved in after their lawyer made just one phone call and in one day they came and gave me my money in cash and were then able to cancel my labour card and then cancel my visa and I was able to make my flight.
> 
> Now as for what I have seen quite few of the business people in the Gulf are really dodgey and will string you along, never make a decision and even outright lie and/or cheat if it suits their purpose........now I am not saying these problems don't exist elsewhere or that everyone is bad. however my own experience and also much of what I heard from others is that plenty of people in Dubai are simply fulll of @*&^....and I am glad to have left the UAE because of so many "Time Wasters".
> 
> That being said the Emirati's who work at the Labour Ministry where really helpful and did get the result needed so that my employer couldn't cheat me, therefore my advice to anyone who is getting the run around from their employer is to contact the Labour Ministry as they will really stand up for your legal rights.


Hey thanks for the followup and all the very best.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> I've also heard a couple of good stories about the Ministry of Labour setting things right for people who were being messed around by their employers.
> 
> But also you have other cases, for example one of my colleagues (new in the company), my company has not been able to sort out his residence visa because his previous employer is quite dodgy and didn't cancel his visa on time, and now the company is doing very bad, so they've got no money, and things are so messy that my colleague actually had to pay from his own money a fine that had been imposed on this company for not renewing his labour card or something like that (but in any case, an expense that should have been absorbed by the employer and not him), in order to get the visa cancelled and get his passport back. So my friend went to the Ministry of Labour and they said look the fine appears here on the system, and someone has to pay for it, and then only after that, your visa can be cancelled... so basically they didn't care who paid for the fine, as long as it got cleared!
> 
> ...


Totally agree with you Izzy. I've had experiences of both bad and good employers. I could say plenty about my old company but couldn't possibly fault my current employer. I guess it's the luck of the draw...


----------

